# [How-To]Progetto UTOPIA - gnome-volume-manager

## iDreamer

Questa che state per leggere è un piccolo e primo how-to su questo forum.

Spero che sia corretto o che l'idea sia utile. In caso esista già qualcosa di simile/fa schifo. cancellate pure il post almeno non faccio brutta figura.

Progetto UTOPIA che cosa è?

il progetto utopia ha come scopo eliminare i problemi che storicamente ha linux con l'hardware o meglio con i driver. Per farvi un esempio pratico prendiamo una stampante. Voi avete un portatile è volete stampare dall'ufficio, connette la stampante e automaticamente verrà riconosciuta come nuovo hw e verrà scaricato da internet un file xxx.fdi che configurerà il computer per l'uso di quella stampante. Ora sempre voi con il vostro portatile andate a casa e volete usare la vostra stampante diversa e come prima vi funzionerà tutto senza dover riconfigurare niente. Questa idea rivoluzionaria per gli utenti del pinguino non è ancora ufficiale e neanche totalmente funzionante. Il progetto è composto da diversi programmi ormai però facilmente installabili sulla nostra amata gentoo.

Cosa potete fare alla fine

Diciamo che inserite il pendrive è lui automaticamente, senza scrivere niente nel fstab, velo monta e ve lo apre.

Con un cd audio vi apre il programma per sentire la musica e con un dvd un programma per vedere i dvd.

Se è un cd vuoto un programma per masterizzare.

Requisiti

[] Kernel della serie 2.6.*

[] Gnome 

Installazione

1)da console fate 

```

#emerge udev
```

udev andrà a sostituire l'ormai obsolote devfs

a tal motivo dovete andare a modificare il kernel per disattivare devfs

```
 File systems --->

  Pseudo Filesystems --->

    [] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

      [ ]   Automatically mount at boot
```

2)

```
#emerge hotplug

#emerge coldplug
```

è probabile che questi pacchetti già li avete installati ma meglio aggiornarli ogni tanto.

3)ora installiamo una serie di pacchetti che servono per questa ondata di novità.

```
 #emerge hal dbus gnome-volume-manager
```

hal e dbus ->permettono il vero miracolo che vogliamo ottenere

gnome-volume-manager -> permette di interfacciare gnome con questi pacchetti

In realtà oltre a gvm estono altri progetti che hanno lo stesso scopo è sono IVMan e Gnome CVS

4)ora dobbiamo aggiungere agli script di avvio hald(il demone di hal) e dbus per farlo facciamo

```
rc-update add dbus default

 rc-update add hald default

//in caso che è la prima volta che installate hotplug o coldplug ricordatevi di far avviare anche loro all'avvio con.

rc-update add hotplug default

 rc-update add coldplug default

```

5)ora possiamo scegliere di riavviare per far caricare i demoni o possiamo dare il comando manualmente.

```
 /etc/init.d/hald start

 /etc/init.d/dbus start
```

6)se non avete ottenuto errori da console date

```
 gnome-volume-properties   (attenti a non confordevi con il controlli del volume  :D )
```

con questo tool potete configurare il comportamento di gnome e di hal quando si inserisco nuove memorie di massa.

Note

Qualcuno passando al kernel 2.6 può avere problemi ad emerge hal per colpa dei linux-headers per risolvere il tutto basta fare

```
emerge -C linux-headers

emerge linux26-headers

etc-update && env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge glibc

etc-update && env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge -e system

etc-update && env-update && source /etc/profile

revdep-rebuild

etc-update && env-update && source /etc/profile 
```

be la guida, spero esatta, è finita. Fatemi sapere che ne pensate e se ho sbagliato in qualche parte corregetemi.

vi posto in fine qualche link utile da cui ho attinto a piene mani:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gnome-volume-manager

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=266548&highlight=hal+kernel&sid=e54859a1389b0f62b13c41ff31005065

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ivman

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=217412

----------

## randomaze

Solo hotplug? Mi sembra che ci voglia anche coldplug....

Comuqnue mi sembra un ottima guida  :Wink: 

----------

## iDreamer

io l'ho installato ma non l'ho avviato.. e cmq coldplug serve per i dispositivi già inseriti..

facciamo così vediamo che dicono gli altri in caso aggiungiamo..

sono contento che non sia un scempio totale...

----------

## unz

hai riassunto in poche righe quello che in mesi ho cercato di fare ... la combinazione perfetta ... il mio sistema ha tutto quello di cui sopra e funziona alla grande .. veramente amico dell'utOntO!

ps io coldplug ce l'ho ... e non so dirti se sia necessario [penso di sì ... coldplug ed hotplug di solito vanno a braccetto]

----------

## iDreamer

be grazie... cmq io ho praticamente solo tradotto la guida del primo link che ho dato più qualche trucchetto che ho scopeto nel forum..

aggiungo allora coldplug e lo faccio pure avviare da me...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per chi non volesse usare gnome-volume-manager utopia dovrebbe andare anche con 

```
*  sys-apps/ivman

      Latest version available: 0.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 254 kB

      Homepage:    http://ivman.sf.net

      Description: Daemon to mount/unmount devices, based on info from HAL

      License:     QPL
```

----------

## iDreamer

si,l'avevo già segnalato...

ma che differenza c'è?qual'è il migliore?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> si,l'avevo già segnalato...
> 
> ma che differenza c'è?qual'è il migliore?

 

Penso semplicemente che ivman e' stato creato per non dipendere da gnome. Con ivman io avrei solo 2 o 3 dipendenze

----------

## Raffo

vale la pena provare? io nn ne avrei molto bisogno, ma sono curioso di vedere come funziona  :Smile: 

bah, ora ci penso un po'  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Raffo: al massimo disinstalli tutto

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @Raffo: al massimo disinstalli tutto

 

mi hai convinto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

mi da un errore quando vado ad emergere i linux headers 

```
Makefile:415: .config: No such file or directory

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

 * PLEASE UPDATE TO YOUR PACKAGE TO USE linux-info.eclass

 * PLEASE UPDATE TO YOUR PACKAGE TO USE linux-info.eclass

 * PLEASE UPDATE TO YOUR PACKAGE TO USE linux-info.eclass

 * PLEASE UPDATE TO YOUR PACKAGE TO USE linux-info.eclass

 * PLEASE UPDATE TO YOUR PACKAGE TO USE linux-info.eclass

 * PLEASE UPDATE TO YOUR PACKAGE TO USE linux-info.eclass

 * PLEASE UPDATE TO YOUR PACKAGE TO USE linux-info.eclass

 * PLEASE UPDATE TO YOUR PACKAGE TO USE linux-info.eclass

 * PLEASE UPDATE TO YOUR PACKAGE TO USE linux-info.eclass

 * PLEASE UPDATE TO YOUR PACKAGE TO USE linux-info.eclass

>>> version.h compiled successfully.

 * Applying linux26-headers-2.6.0-sysctl_h-compat.patch ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying linux26-headers-2.6.0-fb.patch ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying linux26-headers-2.6.7-generic-arm-prepare.patch ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-strict-ansi-fix.patch ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-appCompat.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-sparc-glibcsafe.patch ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying linux26-headers-soundcard-ppc64.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-arm-float.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-parisc-syscall.patch ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

In file included from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:35,

                 from /usr/include/netinet/in.h:24,

                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:107:

/usr/include/bits/socket.h:305:24: asm/socket.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Error 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 111, Exitcode 2

!!! defconfig failed

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## Benve

Anche un'altra persona ha avuto lo stesso errore, qualcuno ha installato i linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2 con successo ?

----------

## Raffo

ma mi riparte il sistema se riavvio senza gli headers?? nel caso nn trovassi il modo di emergerli, conviene rimettere quelli vecchi??

----------

## iDreamer

io ho provato -r1 e sincermante mi funzionano.. magari usate la versione -r1 che funziona..

@raffo non so dirti

----------

## Raffo

nn esiste la r1   :Sad: 

esiste la 2.6.8.1, ma nn me la fa emergere, mi dice 

```
*** You need to adjust PORTDIR or PORTDIR_OVERLAY to emerge this package.
```

 :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ma mi riparte il sistema se riavvio senza gli headers??

 

Si, il sistema riparte se mancono solo gli headers.

Quelli servono solo per compilare.

----------

## Raffo

@randomaze: azz  :Shocked: 

/me rimette i vecchi headers in attesa di una soluzione o di un'idea geniale...

----------

## iDreamer

fai emerge sync e poi però usi la versione-r1

----------

## Raffo

guarda il sync l'ho fatto oggi, cmq l'ho rifatto per sicurezza e ovviamente nn è cambiato nulla...

ho questi file in linux26-headers 

```
ChangeLog  linux26-headers-2.6.7-r4.ebuild    linux26-headers-2.6.8.1.ebuild

Manifest   linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2.ebuild  metadata.xml

files      linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r3.ebuild

```

----------

## unz

```
echo "=sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 in teoria dovrebbe fare al caso tuo

----------

## Raffo

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "=sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

in teoria... pensi che nn l'ho provato? mi vuole emergere cmq la 2.6.8.1-r2, domani faccio qualche tentativo nella speranza di aver sbagliato qualcosa.....

----------

## unz

non è che hai smascherato il pacchetto da qualche altra parte nella lista o in .unmask?

----------

## silian87

Hal non sarebbe male... se solo non mi montasse la mia partizione di bootstrap sul mio powerbook sputtanandomi ogni volta il bootloader.... e' per questo che l'ho tolto (magari c'e'ra un opzione, ma mi sono troppo girate le scatole). Se mettessero certe cose di default! cmq ottimo howto.

----------

## Raffo

l'ho provato finalmente, nn a fondo ma già ho assaporato qualcosa di buono. quel che mi ha stupito di gnome volume manager è che manca una cosa fondamentale, nn capisco come possa essere stata lasciata fuori. vi descrivo la mia esperienza:

ho impostato con gnome-volume-properties di lanciare k3b quando inserisco un cd vergine. decido di provare questa funzione, prendo un cd vuoto, lo metto nel masterizzatore e k3b si apre. perfetto. poi tolgo il cd per rippare una canzone da un cd audio, canzone che avrei dovuto masterizzare su quel cd. quindi k3b lo lascio aperto. apro grip, rippo la canzone e rimetto il cd vergine. si riapre k3b. 

quel che voglio dire è che con un semplice controllo se il programma che si desidera lanciare è già aperto tutto sarebbe migliore. è troppo stupido che se io ho già aperto k3b e metto un cd vuoto mi si riapre. e basterebbe un altrettanto stupido if per eliminare il problema...

----------

## iDreamer

mm.giusto.. anche se questa feture dovrebbe far parte anched i k3b che è inutile che si carica 2 volte se è già aperto..

----------

## comio

fai un wrapper.

Per esempio, puoi usare "pidof k3b" per ottenere il pid...

ciao

----------

## Raffo

@comio: in italiano per umani?? che è un wrapper??

----------

## comio

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @comio: in italiano per umani?? che è un wrapper??

 

scusate...

intendevo fate uno script che prima di lanciare l'eseguibile controlla se è già in esecuzione.

Le cose che servirebbero sono:

```

pidof - per sapere il pid del programma

??? - per dire di andare sopra le altre finestre

```

Qualcuno sa un modo per lanciare un segnalle ad una applicazione/finestra per farla andare sopre le altre?

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno sa un modo per lanciare un segnalle ad una applicazione/finestra per farla andare sopre le altre?
> 
> 

 

Forse dico una stupidaggine, ma credo dipenda molto da WM che si usa.

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sa un modo per lanciare un segnalle ad una applicazione/finestra per farla andare sopre le altre?

 

Il modo credo che ci sia sicuramente, almeno con fvwm c'era gaim che inviava un messaggio "URGENTE" al wm e quello mi metteva tutto in primo piano.

Il come fare credo sia unátro paio di maniche, probabilmente dalle parti di freedesktop.org ravanando tra le specifiche c'é anche questo

----------

## oRDeX

Dopo aver letto tutti i post penso che mi cimenterò nella prova di Utopia anche io, instalerò ivman però, perchè non voglia di scaricare 80000 dipendenze   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Prima di tutto complimenti iDreamer...questo how-to mi è utilissimo...è proprio quello che ci voleva per farmi dimenticare Winzozz.

Ho solo un problemino su hal

```
-> emerge hal

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the sys-kernel/linux-headers package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

-> emerge -p hal

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers (from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.4.5-r2

```

Ho provato a fare un unmerge dei linux-headers ma non lo emerge lo stesso dice sempre che viene bloccato da linux-headers.

Esiste qualche altro modo per procedere oltre che togliere i linux-headers e rimetterli dopo ?

----------

## mikfaina

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  File systems --->
> 
> ...

 

Ma devo disabilitare sia /dev file system.... che Automatically mount...????

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   ma mi riparte il sistema se riavvio senza gli headers?? 
> 
> Si, il sistema riparte se mancono solo gli headers.
> 
> Quelli servono solo per compilare.

 

sicuro che gli headers servano per compilare?

a me risulta che i linux-headers servano solo per compilare le glibc,

infatti a fine installazione emerge riporta:

```
Kernel headers are usually only used when recompiling glibc, as such, following the installation

of newer headers, it is advised that you re-merge glibc as follows:

emerge glibc

Failure to do so will cause glibc to not make use of newer features present in the updated kernel headers.
```

correggetemi se sbaglio

----------

## Raffo

dovrebbero servire solo per le glibc

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao scusate la domanda magari inutile...ma che differenza c'è tra hal device manager 

```

*  gnome-extra/hal-device-manager

      Latest version available: 0.2.98

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

      Description: HAL device viewer

      License:     || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.0 )

```

e hal

```

* sys-apps/hal

      Latest version available: 0.4.5-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,311 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

      Description: Hardware Abstraction Layer

      License:     || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.0 )

```

può essere utile il primo ?

----------

## Ghostraider

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato a fare un unmerge dei linux-headers ma non lo emerge lo stesso dice sempre che viene bloccato da linux-headers.
> 
> Esiste qualche altro modo per procedere oltre che togliere i linux-headers e rimetterli dopo ?

 

Ehm...mi autocazzio...ho ritrovato un post che aveva lo stesso problemino e risolve in pieno tutto!

Quì il link : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=263290&highlight=emerge+hal

----------

## Dr.Dran

Signori ho una bellissima notizia!

Ho installato tutto il sistema utopia e con gnome mi funziona tutto a meraviglia!!!

Ovviamente tutte le versioni sono le stable con kernel 2.6.10-r6...

Ivman mi è molto comodo poichè a volte mi trovo di dover operare in shell o in terminale con midnight commander o altri sw sulle chiavette useb o sugli hdd esterni...

P.S. Qualche d'uno di voi lo ha provato con macchine fotografiche digitali o con hdd firewire? Insomma con hardware un pò diverso dal solito?

----------

